# DoD Bass tournament



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

The 22nd annual DoD team bass tournament is around the corner. If you haven't registered, get to www.americanbassanglers.com/MBA/ for more info and registration. The tournament will be held on Lewis Smith lake north of Birmingham, AL 2-4 May. Official practice is 28 Apr-1 May. Any and all DoD employees (past and present) and their famies are eligible to participate. A current DoD ID card or DD Form 214 is required as proof of eligilibility. Entry is $150 with a $10 per day entrry for big bass. Last year's winners earned over $3000 and a trip to Costa Rica.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I have fished this bass tournament before they are a great way to meet New friends and learn new skills


----------



## Crestliner VT19 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Dod*

My partner and I finished 9th at Clark's Hill last year. It is a great time.
We treat it as a reunion and an excuse to get away for a week of fishing.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

*Dod*

We will be there again. Can't wait.


----------

